# Polka Dot Soap



## Ellacho (Jul 9, 2014)

Whenever I cut my batch of soap, I always have enough soap scraps to make small balls.  With those balls, I make polka dots Soap :razz:! These are one of soaps my family and I gift to elderly apartment on Christmas day.


----------



## LunaSkye (Jul 9, 2014)

In my head, I know how this could have been made. Looking at the pics, all I can say is PAR-TAY! :grin:

Sorry, I couldn't resist. I love the soap though.


----------



## Rowan (Jul 9, 2014)

What a fantastic looking effect, it's great! I can 't wait to try it myself but have never made soap balls.  Do you just squeeze the scraps into balls or is there a special technique you wouldn't mind sharing?


----------



## navigator9 (Jul 9, 2014)

Wow, those are great! I love the wispy swirls you have in there. I have something like that planned for my Crystal Lite containers, but I don't have enough balls yet. Hmmmm......that didn't sound right. :shock: lol Oh well, if mine come out half as good as yours, I'll be thrilled. Nice job!


----------



## kikajess (Jul 9, 2014)

These are really beautiful! Swirls within swirls...lovely.


----------



## AutumnBreezeSoaps (Jul 9, 2014)

Wow, now that is amazing looking soap   I can only hope my own soap will turn out as awesome when I can finally make some with the right stuff!  LOL  Way to go!  I would buy that right up if I had seen it in the stores.


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 9, 2014)

I think this is awesome! I only recently have begun working with colors so I think I am going to start saving up little embeds like this! Thanks for the idea!


----------



## eucalypta (Jul 9, 2014)

Merry soaps! And charity is always a good cause.
 Good work.


----------



## Lildlege1 (Jul 9, 2014)

Pretty soap !!


----------



## Ellacho (Jul 9, 2014)

Rowan said:


> What a fantastic looking effect, it's great! I can 't wait to try it myself but have never made soap balls.  Do you just squeeze the scraps into balls or is there a special technique you wouldn't mind sharing?




Hi Rowan, there is no special technique :smile:.  When soap is out of the mold, it's usually soft enough to make balls. Just take a little bit of the soap scraps, squeeze and hand roll it into a ball shape. That's all! The more colors you use in soap, the more interesting marbled balls you will get.


----------



## Ellacho (Jul 9, 2014)

navigator9 said:


> Wow, those are great! I love the wispy swirls you have in there. I have something like that planned for my Crystal Lite containers, but I don't have enough balls yet. Hmmmm......that didn't sound right. :shock: lol Oh well, if mine come out half as good as yours, I'll be thrilled. Nice job!



Thanks Navigator!


----------



## Ellacho (Jul 9, 2014)

kikajess said:


> These are really beautiful! Swirls within swirls...lovely.



Thank you Kikajess !


----------



## Ellacho (Jul 9, 2014)

jules92207 said:


> I think this is awesome! I only recently have begun working with colors so I think I am going to start saving up little embeds like this! Thanks for the idea!



You are welcome! Whenever I make CP soaps, I make all the soap scraps into balls. Last year, I made over 16 lbs of polka dot soaps through out the year.


----------



## Mandarin (Jul 9, 2014)

Your soap is beautiful and very unique!  To me your soap looks "zodiac" or pertaining to astronomy. I see planets, swirls, etc... this soap is great for the imagination. Love it!


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 9, 2014)

Mandarin said:


> Your soap is beautiful and very unique!  To me your soap looks "zodiac" or pertaining to astronomy. I see planets, swirls, etc... this soap is great for the imagination. Love it!



Yes! Very good observation!


----------



## kylie_au (Jul 9, 2014)

its good that even the scraps can be a thing of beauty  
Your soap has turned out very beautiful.
What scent did you use, or did you just let the balls do the scenting?


----------



## Ellacho (Jul 9, 2014)

kylie_au said:


> its good that even the scraps can be a thing of beauty
> Your soap has turned out very beautiful.
> What scent did you use, or did you just let the balls do the scenting?



Thank you Kylie ! Nothing fancy, I used Rose fragrance from Element and Bath & Body.


----------



## Rowan (Jul 10, 2014)

Ellacho said:


> Hi Rowan, there is no special technique :smile:.  When soap is out of the mold, it's usually soft enough to make balls. Just take a little bit of the soap scraps, squeeze and hand roll it into a ball shape. That's all! The more colors you use in soap, the more interesting marbled balls you will get.



 Thanks so much. I can't wait to try this with my scraps now!


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 10, 2014)

I just unmolded some small round soaps from a eucalyptus, litsea, and patchouli soap I made and they ended up super sticky soft so I took the messed up ones and totally made little green and yellow balls! Thank you for such a great idea!


----------



## katsntx (Jul 10, 2014)

what an awesome idea to gift them to the elderly at Christmas time.  Very sweet thought!


----------



## Ellacho (Jul 11, 2014)

katsntx said:


> what an awesome idea to gift them to the elderly at Christmas time.  Very sweet thought!



Thank you Katsntx! We do it as our annual Christmas project. This year will be our 4th year and we are looking forward to visiting again this December. Our kids were very shy at first(didn't even want to go), but now my oldest takes a lead in organizing, labeling and packaging soaps. The rest of my three kids know exactly what to do with the soaps . On Christmas day, after our church service, we visit the apartment complex (about 150 units or so), knock on every apartment door, pass a soap and wish the senior citizens "A Merry Christmas!" 

We are blessed that we can spread love to them. I tell you, a soap can make a difference in people's hearts. At the same time, soap is teaching my kids how to give back to community in such a small way.


----------



## AutumnBreezeSoaps (Jul 12, 2014)

Ellacho, that is so great to see!  What a fantastic idea   Two years ago we gave beanie babies (went through a crazy collection stage with them a while back) to the young cancer patients at the hospital and man those kids LOVED them!  And your right, it's a great way to show your kids how to give back    This is such a great idea for new soap makers as well until they are ready to sell their soaps!  After they try them out themselves first that is!


----------



## Ellacho (Jul 12, 2014)

AutumnBreezeSoaps said:


> Ellacho, that is so great to see!  What a fantastic idea   Two years ago we gave beanie babies (went through a crazy collection stage with them a while back) to the young cancer patients at the hospital and man those kids LOVED them!  And your right, it's a great way to show your kids how to give back    This is such a great idea for new soap makers as well until they are ready to sell their soaps!  After they try them out themselves first that is!



That is a great idea AutumnBreeze! I used to collect beanie babies too lol! I remember when it first came out.... I went crazy! I went far and near to find the rare beanies ;-) They are in boxes now. I am keeping them for now. But who knows, I might also give them away to a good cause later on.


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 13, 2014)

I have a huge tupperware of beanie babies!!! I am so glad I am not alone!


----------



## Pamela (Jul 13, 2014)

Love the soaps and even more love what your doing with them!!!  I'm sure they really appreciate your kind generosity :angel:


----------

